# Some of my mice



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

They're not my best looking mice. Just random mice I picked out, to try out my new camera 

Annabels ? - Colorpoint beige (doe)


















Gijsbert - Siamese blue point (buck)


















Annabels ? - Siamese agouti point (doe)









Annabels Oktober - Tricolor (buck)









Annabels Iapetus - Blue (buck)



























Iapetus' sons



























Two silvered blue bucks


----------



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

their beautiful


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

You're blues are stunning. I have yet to see any here but gosh! Gorgeous.


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

That first mouse is simply gorgeous! Think they're all beautiful examples but her colouring in particular is soo nice.


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow, they're beautiful! I'd travel far for mice that nice.


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

very pretty. i particularly like the coloration on the blue and the blue siamese.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you


----------

